# How can he be so ignorant?????



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

I tell H that I don't want to drive together to our son's baseball tournaments anymore. I said "families" drive together. We are no longer a family....get used to it. So he says "so according to YOU we are no longer a family. Those are your words." 

Seriously????? Like *I* wanted this?????

Sorry, just had to vent. I hate when he tries to turn things around on me. He does that all the time.


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Ugh, I feel your pain! Can't stand when they do this. Let him feel the pain of it, good for you for setting your boundaries!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

And to top it off....I told him our son should stay with him tonight and they can just leave from his place in the morning....haha.....put a little damper on his bachelorhood???


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2011)

jenny123 said:


> I tell H that I don't want to drive together to our son's baseball tournaments anymore. I said "families" drive together. We are no longer a family....get used to it. So he says "so according to YOU we are no longer a family. Those are your words."
> 
> Seriously????? Like *I* wanted this?????
> 
> Sorry, just had to vent. I hate when he tries to turn things around on me. He does that all the time.


Mine does this too...loathsome a-hole!!

Says stuff like you are the one divorcing me.... or you cant wait to divorce me.. yeah that's right! CAUSE YOU HAVE A MISTRESS & GOT ENGAGED TO HER YOU FREAK!!!!:banghead:

Mie is an ostritch & is subscribing to the Shaggy school of defense.. whenever he is confronted with evidence, photos etc he says "it wasn't me!" AAARRRGGGHHH!

Try not to react - I know it's hard


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

So with them saying these things to you, does it seem like they still somewhat care??

My stbxw doesn't say anything like that to me, she doesn't say anything to me at all like that.

I've always wondered what is worse, the ex who left and doesn't say a word to you about there life (being so confident with themselves) or the ex who left but still wants to be around and know things about you / say things to you that hurts.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2011)

UpnDown said:


> So with them saying these things to you, does it seem like they still somewhat care??
> 
> My stbxw doesn't say anything like that to me, she doesn't say anything to me at all like that.
> 
> I've always wondered what is worse, the ex who left and doesn't say a word to you about there life (being so confident with themselves) or the ex who left but still wants to be around and know things about you / say things to you that hurts.


I think they are equal in their levels of torture & selfishness. Gaslighting, is just as selfish... Sod Em all!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

Gaslighting?? Looked it up, kinda sorta feels like that was what she was doing. Is it something that can be done without actually knowing you're doing it?? Like just a state of mind?


----------



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

UpnDown said:


> So with them saying these things to you, does it seem like they still somewhat care??
> 
> My stbxw doesn't say anything like that to me, she doesn't say anything to me at all like that.
> 
> I've always wondered what is worse, the ex who left and doesn't say a word to you about there life (being so confident with themselves) or the ex who left but still wants to be around and know things about you / say things to you that hurts.


My H is a little of both. He doesn't talk much about his life and I don't even know where the heck he lives. On the other hand, he seemed to get mad when I said I didn't want to drive with him anymore. He said he was just trying to be nice.

He wants his space but wants the family on the side.....uhhh that's not happening. I can't pretend we are a family on the weekends. 

After todays games, but daughter and I just got up and left. More games tomorrow. I'm sure he'll want to go to dinner for Mothers day, but I'll just refuse and just go with my kids.


----------

